# HELP! Buying a car in Spain...



## kingdavided (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm traveling around Europe for the next 3 months and would like to purchase a car for my adventures.
I currently hold a British and Australian Passport, my question is, can I buy a car in Spain under either of these Passports?
If not, which countries in Europe can I purchase a car with either of these Passports?

Thanks David


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you need a NIE before you can register a car in your name in Spain. You get that from your local National Police Station Foreigners Department.

But there are people who know the procedures better than I.

However....having lived there for thre years I can state with absolute certainty that to buy a car in the Czech Republic you must get residency.

And that ain't easy.....


----------

